# Sansone:"Ora spero che Maldini mi chiami".



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Ti vengo a prendere io amore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".



Chiamiamolo per davvero, anche solo per fare il portabboracce


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ti vengo a prendere io amore


Ti do un passaggio


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Ahah
Fantastico. 
Eroe !!!


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Inchiesta della Procura is coming.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiamiamolo per davvero, anche solo per fare il portabboracce


Per la lista UEFA e Campionato, in prestito


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Beh io prenderei Radu più che altro.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Inchiesta della Procura is coming.


Allora anche per il giocatore dell'Inter in prestito che ne ha fatte due contro il Napoli e ha detto "Ho chiamato Zhang per chiedere se sono contenti per i due goal al Napoli. Spero vincano lo scudetto".


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Stasera tvb, ma non siamo la Caritas.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Preso !
Lo mettiamo al posto di messias


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Allora anche per il giocatore dell'Inter in prestito che ne ha fatte due contro il Napoli e ha detto "Ho chiamato Zhang per chiedere se sono contenti per i due goal al Napoli. Spero vincano lo scudetto".


No dai, Pinamonti è alto biondo e bello... 

La Procura deve indagare solo sul Milan.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Fossi stato in lui, per essere ancora più epico, avrei difeso l'entrata del pallone in porta per concludere l'autogol pulito pulito (e mi pare che stesse entrando tranquilla, spinta dal diavoletto rossonero che si aggirava sulla spalla di Radu stasera..).


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dovremmo chiamare Radu ma vabbè


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".



anche Radu merita una chiamata


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".



Chiamiamo lui e Radu


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Un contratto per il signor Sansone per favore !
Bravo anche Gary Medel che giocatore che guerriero.!! Non si è venduto l'anima come Mourinho
Mi è sempre piaciuto dai tempi di Bielsa con il grande Cile. Non è gente che si presta ai giochetti strani. Grande Gary!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Gol da cineteca! Grandissimo. Se vinciamo lo scudetto faccio partire veramente la petizione per portarti a Milano


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Potresti parlare meno.....


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un contratto per il signor Sansone per favore !
> Bravo anche Gary Medel che giocatore che guerriero.!! Non si è venduto l'anima come Mourinho
> Mi è sempre piaciuto dai tempi di Bielsa con il grande Cile. Non è gente che si presta ai giochetti strani. Grande Gary!!


Si sapeva che su Mourinho non si poteva contare...


----------



## Mauricio (27 Aprile 2022)

Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.


----------



## danjr (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh io prenderei Radu più che altro.


Sansone, radu e acerbi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

L'ho sentito in diretta, idolo assoluto.


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiamiamolo per davvero, anche solo per fare il portabboracce


Una volta chiamavano i giocatori per le tourné in America. Giocarono con noi Hubner, Allegri, e altri giocatori di squadre minori. Sarebbe bello chiamare Sansone per premio


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.


No attenzione c'è una piccola differenza: Sansone non ha più niente a che fare con Milan e Inter, Pinamonti deve ancora giocare contro l'Inter. Stasera qualsiasi giocatore del Bologna può indicare chi vuole per vincere lo scudetto perché non più direttamente coinvolti, Mou l'ha dichiarato dopo aver perso 3-0. A me sembra un po' differente


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

Ciao Rossonero71 sono d'accordo con te però ha sempre parlato di sitema di qua e di là che dovrebbe stare zitto. Si vede che non hanno minimante preparato la partita contro l'Inter. Il gol di Dumphries è una roba immonda al livello difensivo. 
ps: ieri ho pensato a te quando Ederson per poco non si è fatto scippare la palla prima da Vinicius poi da Benzema. 
Voleva fare il fenomeno...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Sempre piaciuto per la "garra"


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Preso !
> Lo mettiamo al posto di messias


Upgrade sicuro!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.


È chiaramente ironia la sua


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fossi stato in lui, per essere ancora più epico, avrei difeso l'entrata del pallone in porta per concludere l'autogol pulito pulito (e mi pare che stesse entrando tranquilla, spinta dal diavoletto rossonero che si aggirava sulla spalla di Radu stasera..).


Lo avrebbero annullato perché non si può segnare direttamente da rimessa laterale (Radu l'ha completamente lisciata). Si sarebbe ripartiti con un calcio d'angolo per il Bologna.


----------



## SanGigio (28 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È chiaramente ironia la sua


Scherzando si dice sempre la verità 
Ma che poi è ovvio immagino che qualsiasi calciatore ambisca a giocare nel Milan o comunque in Champions


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.


Non capisco.
Né le critiche a Pinamonti ne quelle a Sansone.
Quei giocatori hanno vinto la partita con le loro squadre. Ed e quello che devono sempre cercare di fare.
Sarebbe stato un tutt'altro discorso se avessero detto queste frasi dopo avere perso. Invece per me non c'è nulla di strano, ne per uno ne per l'altro.
(Discorso diverso per Mourinho).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.



Come fai a paragonare le due cose? 
Pinamonti deve ancora giocare contro le melme, se per caso sabglierà dei gol facili contro le fecce merdazzurrre, sai che polemiche salteranno fuori? Tutti inizieremo a dire che l'avrà fatto apposta etc. Se avesse fatto le dichiarazioni che ha fatto dopo aver fatto doppietta alle melme, nessuno direbbe nulla. 
Qua Sansone ha semplicemente fatto una battuta, sapendo che tutti davano per perdente il Bologna e sapendo che una sconfitta delle melme avrebbe agevolato il Milan. 

Sono due situazioni totalmente diverse.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2022)

Io godo anche per queste dichiarazioni, alla faccia di sburigno, pinamonti e tutti gli altri.
Non succede perché siamo dei polli, ma dovesse succedere mi auguro che i cammellari ci facciano vincere 3-4 scudetti di fila in modo da riequilibrare le distanze e riportare il tutto all'ordine naturale delle cose.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


stiamo allestendo la squadra b con Acerbi, Sansone, chi si unisce?


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Se dovesse succedere quello che non deve essere nominato, lo farei solo per far fare sangue marcio agli interisti. Ma non sto giocando a Fifa 2022 e quindi rimarrà a Bologna


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stiamo allestendo la squadra b con Acerbi, Sansone, chi si unisce?


Deulofeu spero, già Domenica. Gli dò pure l'opzione di venirci ad aiutare in prima squadra ogni tanto.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Deulofeu spero, già Domenica. Gli dò pure l'opzione di venirci ad aiutare in prima squadra ogni tanto.


Deulofeu ci farebbe comodissimo in questo fine campionato


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sansone dopo il gol vittoria contro l'Inter,, scherza:"Spero che Maldini o qualcuno del Milan mi chiami e mi dica grazie. Se l'anno prossimo mi chiamano, anche per un prestito così gioco la Champions League".


Gravina pare abbia già aperto un'inchiesta , nome del fascicolo nemmeno quotato : muoia sansone con tutti i fiistei.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Lo avrebbero annullato perché non si può segnare direttamente da rimessa laterale (Radu l'ha completamente lisciata). Si sarebbe ripartiti con un calcio d'angolo per il Bologna.


l'ha toccata anche radu, nettamente! lui è stato sul sicuro, ma per me prendeva il palo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (28 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.


Guarda che nessuna si lamenta uno puoi dire quello che vuole…quello che non si sopporta, è la coerenza. Se ti lamenti di Acerbi ( che secondo i fenomeni ha favorito il Milan) non ti puoi lamentare se un addetto esterno poi fai dichiarazioni sul Milan. Se lo dice Mourihno va bene ? se lo dice Pinamonti va bene ? per me va bene poi però bisogna tacere se succede al contrario…non mi sembra invece anzi.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ha toccata anche radu, nettamente! lui è stato sul sicuro, ma per me prendeva il palo.


Comunque meglio che abbia tolto ogni dubbio che con questi non sai mai cosa possano inventarsi


----------



## numero 3 (28 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti però se vi lamentavate delle dichiarazioni di Pinamonti, anche qui dovreste indignarvi. Anzi forse è anche peggio perchè non è nemmeno un giocatore del Milan in prestito. Sennò si fanno 2 pesi e 2 misure e non si è meglio degli interisti.



Non è la stessa cosa...Non credo tu abbia capito, Pinamonti e Sansone hanno espresso concetti diversi , del resto da tifosi ragionieri non mi aspetto altro.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa cosa...Non credo tu abbia capito, Pinamonti e Sansone hanno espresso concetti diversi , del resto da tifosi ragionieri non mi aspetto altro.


Non capisco perchè devi insultare velatamente, ma tranquillo, non sono rancoroso. Gli altri hanno risposto educatamente, te no.


----------



## Sam (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stiamo allestendo la squadra b con Acerbi, Sansone, chi si unisce?


Nel senso che con una squadra così la Serie B la giochi sicuro.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Rispetto a Salamella è Messi. Come riserva può starci.


----------

